# A Quick Cockatiel Quiz that EVERYONE should take.



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

This Quiz is NOT mine, But I thought I share it with all of you guys  
It can be found here: 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/happy.html


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

I got Hungry and Ate Elby last night she tasted like Chicken does that make me a bad owner or an adventurous eater  lol Just playin but dont you feel guilty eating chicken around your birds hehe


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I got a 2!



> Just playin but dont you feel guilty eating chicken around your birds hehe


Actually chicken is good for your tiel, if I have some before I season it I give a piece to my birds. Drives my hubby nuts because he calls them carnivores!!!


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

I got 2. 
How do you not give your birdie one on one time love and respond to their cuteness?? LOL


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are my "customized" answers:

1. Do you take your cockatiel out of the cage daily for special time with you? Sunny is out of her cage except when she’s sleeping. Whenever I’m home, she takes over my life and gets involved in EVERYTHING I do. I have to cuddle her while doing bicep curls. Need I say more?

2. Do you talk to your cockatiel whenever you are near the cage? I report my daily itinerary of the day, what time I’ll be home, etc. to Sunny every morning before I leave for work. I have read parts of the Flower Ornament (Buddhist) Sutra out loud for her to hear. I talk to her more than to my own dad. Does that count for something?

3. Do you address your bird by his/her name or an affectionate nick-name? Sunny has 2 dozen nicknames. All of them are currently in use.

4. Are you making an attempt to teach your male cockatiel how to sing or talk? No. Sunny is female.

5. When your cockatiel greets you with body language, chirps, songs or by talking do you respond? Let me put it this way. If Darth Vader greets you, would you not respond in a timely manner?

6. Are your bird's feet nice and warm, a sign of a healthy, happy bird? Yes. Like toast. (Sharp claws but that’s another matter.)

7. Does your cockatiel proudly display his/her wings for you? Sometimes. Only when she feels I’m worthy. Which is not very often.

8. Is your bird active instead of sitting quietly in the cage all day? Sitting quietly in the cage??? SUNNY???? Wahahahahaha……WAHAHAHAHAHA… Does that answer the question?

9. Does your bird preen and do the happy birdie jig by shaking the tail? Yes. She leaves “proof” all over the condo so I’ll know exactly where she preened and for how long.

10. Is your bird tame, not flying away every time you take him out of the cage? Yes. The level of tameness and obedience dramatically increases if I have food.

11. Do you know what causes bacterial infections in pet birds? Not really---guess I gotta do my homework huh?

12. Do you know how to prevent females from laying eggs? Yes, although Sunny laid 4 (unfertilized) eggs recently. 

13. Are you making sure your bird gets a full 10-12 hours of sleep each night? No---I’m guilty as charged. She gets as much sleep as I do which is not nearly that many. Will work on it.

14. Does your bird show contentment by making a grinding sound with her beak before sleeping? Yes. The way an evil genius would rub her hands together to plot new evils to execute on her mommy and grandpa.

15. Does your bird sleep peacefully, on one foot with her head tucked under a wing? Yes. While dreaming up new evils to…(please see answer for question above).

16. Are you smart enough NOT to sleep and naps with your bird? Yes.

17. Do you have the name, address and phone number of your avian veterinarian ? I have the contact info of the only 3 avian vets in Toronto up on my fridge door. But I will memorize them soon so that if I need to call, I would be able to call right away instead of wasting 3 whole seconds running to the fridge.

18. Do you know the symptoms of illness and egg binding? Yes

19. Do you know what a blood feather is and what to do if one breaks? Yes but I try not to think about it.

20. Do you know what normal and abnormal droppings look like? Yes. Sunny gives us multiple demonstrations every single day.

21. Are there non-stick pots, pans, appliances or products in your home? No

22. Is your cockatiel's cage clean, without droppings all over perches and food dishes? Yes. 

23. Do you change cage food, water and cage papers everyday? Not the cage paper because it is so clean as Sunny is hardly ever in the cage anyhow. Also not the water because the filtered water is always sparklingly clean. I change it about once every 2 days.

24. Do you check the cage and toys often, for signs of wear and dangers? Sometimes

25. Is the water dish clean, with fresh clear water? Go ahead, check it now. Please see answer to question #23.

26. Do you give your bird fresh vegetables everyday or will you start doing so? Yes-broccoli.

27. Do you give your bird a bath a few times each week or will you start doing so? She gets misted 3 times a week and comes into the shower with me.

28. Is your bird's cage disinfected as recommended on a regular basis? I wipe it down about once a month as she is hardly in it so it keeps pretty clean.

29. Do you check your cockatiel's food dish every morning and evening? Yes

30. Will you put your bird on a pellet based balanced diet as recommended by veterinarians? Sunny is on Harrison’s organic Adult Lifetime Fine and a mixed cockatiel seed. She also gets a bit of the organic red palm oil from Harrison’s about once a week.

31. Are you smart enough NOT to feed your bird from your mouth or will you stop doing it? Yes, although there were a few times when Sunny tried to take food right out of my mouth when I was chewing cuz I wouldn’t give it to her.

32. Have you baked any bird bread lately or will you? Yes but Sunny would not touch it. Either she is super-fussy or her mommy just can’t bake.

33. If your bird is a biter, are you going to try methods to change behaviors? I guess.

34. Do you cherish and love your cockatiel like a family member? Sunny is the boss of the family and is revered, worshipped, loved and spoiled. Does that make sense?


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know who wrote that quiz, but clearly their tiels have better manners than mine. LOL Ignoring them is not an option, even if I wanted to. As soon as I show my face, Freddie dive bombs me and takes up his rightful spot on my head (and chases my Quaker or pigeon away if they have beat him to my head) and an attempt to coax Johnny to fly to my arm ONCE seems to have backfired, so that any time he sees me, Johnny whizzes right at me, so I have to put up my arm for him to land on (as my head is already occupied by one or more other birds ... ).


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I got a 1.  Still not getting to the full 10-12 hours of sleep, mostly because Roo refuses to eat her dinner until about 9pm. If I put her to bed earlier, she starts losing weight again. I'm sure that has to do with her previous home, but it seems like it's going to be a really hard habit to break.


----------

